# Brinkmann Cook N' Carry??



## rowane (Jun 24, 2007)

I got my smoker in from mail order yesterday and to my surprise its NOT an ECB but a Brinkmann Cook N' Carry. This thing looks like an ECB that has been sawed off in the middle. There is no thermometer or door for access to water and charcoal, only a single grill, as you would expect from the size.

How in heck can you smoke anything when you can't keep the temp up and monitored? I think I'd just as well stick with  fish or poultry  in a smoking pan  in the kitchen, at least with that  I can monitor and control the temp.


----------



## kueh (Jun 24, 2007)

You can still smoke with a grill.  It takes more finesse and practice.  Low Fire on one side, food on the other.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 24, 2007)

If there's a will there's a way! 
I drilled a hole in the top of my ECB to drop in a thermometer. There's no door in my ECB either but I makes great Q!

I'll have to do a search and check out little bugger.


----------



## kueh (Jun 24, 2007)

Probably this one http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=384985


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah found it. Looks like you have to put the coal in first then the grates just like the other ECBs. This one doesn't seem to be in two pieces though. Bet it's a PITA to regulate the heat!

Does it have holes somewhere for air? It doesn't say if it's coal, electric or gas but being "portable" I'd suspect it's coal ...


Hmm let us know how it works.


----------



## rowane (Jun 25, 2007)

It has no holes at all, the lid even has hasps to lock it on. I think I'll put it back for cold smoking one day and buy this one. http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3342509
I've not seen it mentioned but it actually _looks _like a smoker, at least.

I don't think it would be a good idea to improvise, adapt, and overcome with smoking, as I am a beginner at it.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 26, 2007)

I'd try to get a refund on the little guy unless you want a portable grill for the beach or camping - and get the Brinkman from Walmart.

The Walmart one looks like a nice unit that won't fight you every step of the way.


----------



## short one (Jun 26, 2007)

I think my son has one of these from the description he gave me on the phone. His wife got it at a garage sale. He says it will only hold two chicks, and is fast when cooking so it must be hot. I'll have to look it over when I get down to his place. Just thought I would pass this on.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 26, 2007)

Rowane -

I think you get more smoking done with the vertical smoker. Good price too! They were selling those here for $139 all winter.

I can't figure out how you'd keep a fire in the other one with no air... Maybe you sit it on a bed of coals?


----------



## short one (Jun 26, 2007)

You would definitely have more room, as well as be able to monitor the temps better. Son says it cooks quickly so probably doesn't get much smoke.


----------



## rowane (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, it get really hot, about worthless for smoking but makes pretty good grilled chicken breasts. Think I'll keep the little cuss for a grill. I just ordered the one from Walmart.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 1, 2007)

that thing would be good for the dutch oven user that can't dig a fire pit.


----------

